# Feather Mounts



## Four Seasons (Dec 22, 2008)

Guys, 

In the spring of 2007, I killed my first turkey and mounted it. I did just the normal tail, legs, and beard mount, on a plackard, with the kill tag still stuck to the leg for authenticity.

I was wondering then if after a set period of time your mounts need any special treatment or upkeep to keep them in good color and "health", per se. Does anyone know of any special sprays or treatments needed to keep them "healthy"?

Thanks,

-FS


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

Nope, just dust them with a feather duster and call it good.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

*DO *Avoid direct exposure to sunlight. This will cause feathers to fade and fur/hair to bleach over time.
*DO* avoid exposure to heat from heating and cooling registers. You dont want hot air or cool air blowing airborne dust and dirt directly into the mount.
*DO* avoid hanging mounts over a fireplace. Smoke will cause cracking, splitting and fur/feather/hair damage which is usually not reversible.

*DON'T* allow people to touch, pet or otherwise feel up your mount. This causes real damage. If everyone did this to your wifes/girlfriends fur coat when they walked into a room, it wouldn't take long for a bald spot to show up in that area. Face it...the odds of this animal regrowing fur are pretty slim at this point.

*DO* keep it clean and dust free. Feather duster, shop vac or furniture polish to antlers...depending on what it is and how the Taxidermist recommended you clean it.

A lot of work went into this particular piece by all parties involved. To keep it looking at its best *you* need to do the maintenance to keep it that way. While it may be *your* Deer/Fish/Bird/widget, it's also *our* reputation thats handing on your wall.

Mitch


----------



## Four Seasons (Dec 22, 2008)

Guys, I really appreciate all the answers, and it's good to know that all you need to do! As of now, I try to dust it every month or two, and it isn't in direct sunlight, or over any vents, so that helps as well.

Any other care tips?

-FS


----------

